# Looking for a Anime



## MrPhox (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm looking for a dubbed anime, but I don't know the title. 

I have seen it in early 2000s All I remember is that a group with kids where trying to save dinos eggs from the "bad guy" I think both are from "rich" family. But the bad guy was a rich who I thing wanted the eggs for like a collections. They eggs are alive and the reason for trying to protect them from the others.


I know its not much, but all I remember it, its was dubbed in English and it might have been on fox kids.

I have check some site with anything that is "dino" but its not there. 

I don't remember if there was any CGI in it, but it was a general anime (drawing).

Thanks


----------



## CCTakato (Apr 22, 2017)

Is it perhaps a show called Dinozaurs?


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 22, 2017)

CCTakato said:


> Is it perhaps a show called Dinozaurs?


He said "no CGI" .3.


----------



## juiceboxbunny (Apr 22, 2017)

Dinosaur King perhaps?


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

is it * DENVER, THE LAST DINOSAUR ?*


----------

